# Beleuchtung von hinten



## möp (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab nen Logo, das von hinten beleutet werden soll. Auf was muss ich dabei achten?
Schatten, Licht wie verhält sich das?

mfg
möp


----------



## ShadowMan (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Steht dir zufällig ein 3d-Programm zur Verfügung? Wenn ja würde ich dein Logo dort importieren und dann von hinten beleuchten. So kannst du sicher gehen keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben, denn Dinge die falsch aussehen fallen sehr schnell auf.

Alternativ: Logo ausdrucken, grob ausschneiden und von hinten beleuchten. Dann schaust du dir an was beleuchtet ist, wo der Schatten ist, wie die Konturen aussehen usw.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## möp (6. Oktober 2004)

Mit dem 3D Programm is das so ne Sache, ich hab zwar Blender, aber ich weiß lediglich wie es auf geht - danach hört es auch schon auf  :-(

es ist auch eher ne generelle Frage, Wie Lich und Schatten fallen.

Das Logo besteht aus 2 ineineander geschobenen Kreisen und ist ncht Pransparen, es kann also kein licht durchscheinen


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Oktober 2004)

Blender ist von der Bedienung her ja auch nicht das einfachste Programm.
Lade dir doch einfach mal die Demoversion von Cinema 4D runter. Da kannst
du nämlich ganz einfach einen Pfad importieren und dann mit jeglicher Art von
Beleuchtung spielen.


----------



## möp (6. Oktober 2004)

Sorry - ich sitz hier im Büro und kann nicht fröhlich runterladen und rum probieren :-(


----------

